# 3 red bellies in a 75 gallon?



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

I know it may be pushing it, but provided I have excellent filtration (wet/dry with 20 gallon wet sump so really it would be 95 gallons) and keep up with water changes, would it be possible to house 3 red bellies in a 75 tank?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I think most people would say that it is quite acceptable for 3 rbps in a 75 (48x18) tank.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Really, I always thought it would be 1 tops







Could i do more than 3 then?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

think you could happily house 3 red for life in a 75..just my opinion


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

u can definently house 4 in there


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet ill do 4 then. how many would be tops in a 75 gallon?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I think 4 is just right.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

3-4 in a 75 gallon is fine :nod:


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

no more than 4 i'd say. be sure to have great filtration.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i got a 75 gallon with 2 350 penguin bio-wheels with a powerhead and carbon at the suctiin area that is 270 gph and i do water changes 3 times a week :nod: then u should be good to go :laugh:


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I just moved my four from a 90gal to a 75gal last month and they have no complaints so far. They are all in the 8-9.5" plus range and everyone seem sto be getting along just fine in there. You can see them all in the tank from a video I took of them after I just put them in the 75. http://www.putfile.com/tripplebeards


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

The usual rule of thumb is 20 gals per P. I think you'll be good with 4 but for sure no more then that


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

You could do 4, but you'll have to be more on top of the maintenance!


----------

